# Family Fun



## mdavlee (Jun 12, 2012)

We took a trip over to my grandpas farm this past weekend. Got to take the little girl fishing for the first time. She reeled this one in on her own. I was afraid the fish might pull the pole out of her hands but she held on and some of these blue gills gave a good fight. She said he's little but he's a fighter and I caughts a fish.












I bought the wife a nice savage 22 wmr so she could get into shooting. Here's a 5 shot group she shot in the 2nd box of 50 ammo. She didn't do too bad for her first day shooting a scoped rifle. The big center target had so many holes I lost track of what she shot and which ones were which gun.


----------



## jdc123 (Jun 13, 2012)

Good job passing it on to the next generation, and getting your wife involved in shooting.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 13, 2012)

I got her into shooting now and she wants a pistol to target shoot. We're going to get the little one a cricket now. She's jealous mommy and daddy have guns and she doesn't.:msp_biggrin:


----------



## CrappieKeith (Jun 13, 2012)

Another great story....more fish have been caught on snoopy poles....

Good to see the family enjoying themselves...really good.
1 more thing...rep sent ...that was a dandy bull gill.


----------



## mdavlee (Jun 13, 2012)

Well we just got back from the gun shop with the little ones rifle. She wants to go shoot right now.


----------



## Toddppm (Jun 13, 2012)

That's awesome! Tell her that's a good sized fish!


----------



## Laroo (Jun 15, 2012)

Good on ya, I like to see the little ones catch fish, however I've always been a bit hesitant about teaching the wife to handle and shoot a gun. Always afraid she would use it on me in one of my moments of brilliance!!!:msp_scared:


----------

